# A little something I've been working on............



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Geeze, is that a Klingon batlith converted to a strut bar? :lmao: And how do put oil in under it? :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Should have gotten the Dinan CF cover :flipoff:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ummmm......:dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Should have gotten the Dinan CF cover :flipoff: *


Might be working on something even better this summer


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Might be working on something even better this summer  *


Dinan CF *M3* engine cover?


----------

